# CAO Criollo Bomba Cigar Review - Excellent cigar w/ a little age.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was shocked to see some of the reviews of this cigar after I smoked it. I picked 1 up from my local B&M and really enjoyed this baby. I went back...

Read the full review here: CAO Criollo Bomba Cigar Review - Excellent cigar w/ a little age.


----------

